# LCP : comment faire avec iOS 3.1.3



## gibey (9 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Après un passage de quelques jours sous iOS 4.1.2 avec mon iPhone 3G, au regard de la lenteur de ce dernier je suis repasser en 3.1.3
Mais voilà, j'avais entre temps mis à jours sur iTunes et mon précieux l'application LCP à jour. Or la version 2.0 bug sur iOS 3.1.3
J'ai essayé de la retrouver sans succès avec un logiciel de restauration des données effacés sans succès. Comment faire pour se procurer de nouveau la version 1.0 de cette excellente application de la chaine parlementaire ?
Suis je condamné à revenir en 4.2.1 ou mes vieilles sauvegardes peuvent me sauver ?
D'avance je vous en remercie


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (16 Mai 2011)

La dernière version de iOS est 4.3.3....
Je crois me souvenir  que les iPhone 3G retrouvaient de la vitalité avec les dernières versions... Je pense que tu devrais l'essayer (en supprimant "Ping" qui pompe de la batterie)
De plus, je pense que plus rien n'est développé pour l'iOS 3....
Quant à tes sauvegardes, je n'en sais strictement rien.....


----------



## gibey (16 Mai 2011)

3G a été sur iOS 4.1.2 et il ramait. Je ne peux le passer en 4.2, cela étant réservé aux 3Gs. Y a t'il ping sur 4.1.2 ?
Si oui comment le desactiver ?
Est ce que cela impacte sa reactivité de désactiver ping car il est vraiment plus lent sur 4.1.2, même si c'est mieux que iOS 4.0.
D'avance je t'en remercie


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (16 Mai 2011)

Preferences. General. Restrictions. 
Tu dois alors entrer un passcode (de ton choix)
Et tu arrives sur les restrictions (dont "Ping" j'ai aussi fait la même chose pour iTunes qui est en dessous)
Voili voilà.
Je pense que l'iOS 4.3.3 n'est pas réservé qu'au 3GS.


----------



## gibey (16 Mai 2011)

Merci à toi.
En cherchant sur internet, il semble que ping soit uniquement sous iOS 4.3
J'ai trouvé des firmewares costumisés pour iPhone 3G permettant un fonctionnement rapide sous 4.2.1, ou plus lent e, 4.3, j'ai envie d'essayé le 4.3 pour voir, puis sinon passer en 4.2.1 léger (sans multitask). A suivre. Si cela me permet d'avoir de nouveau LCP tout en gardant la réactivité, cela vaut le coup :rose:


----------



## gibey (16 Mai 2011)

je n'arrive pas à installer ma version custom 
j'ai toujours l'erreur 1604, je ne sais que faire:hein:


----------

